# Schwinn Cycle Truck Guru's!!!!



## fatoldschooler (Feb 7, 2012)

I recently found a cycke truck in an Antique Store. It it appears to be all original with the front basket. It is missing the chain guard. Its yellow with red pin striping. Overall I would say this bike is about an 7-8 on a scale from 1-10. 

How collectable are these? I'm not gonna say what I can buy it for but it isnt a steal but I dont think Im getting hurt. I was wondering if they make good trading material. Just not familar with these. 

I will try to post pics tonight.


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Go For It!!*

I would say they are in fact sought after. They're not my cup of tea, but some people love them. They seem to be 

worth a ton in parts too and they are unusual. The Newport Beach Post office years ago, threw out 50-60 of them

into a big dumpster and we dug some out. Wow, these would be worth a fortune today, old mail bikes.


----------



## fatoldschooler (Feb 7, 2012)

*Pic of the bike....*

Can someone look at it and tell me how original it is. I was told thats not the original basket....??? Head badge? Original?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 7, 2012)

fatoldschooler said:


> Can someone look at it and tell me how original it is. I was told thats not the original basket....??? Head badge? Original? View attachment 41229




Basket is original, crank is not correct for year it has to be a skip tooth setup. Gooseneck is probably a wald aftermarket so as tires, seat is from a later model. Paint looks nice probably a resto, pedals are incorrect and missing prewar schwinn feather chainguard. If wheels are schwinn s2 are incorrect, prewar CT came with either drop centers or lobdell. 

Nice Prewar cycle truck.


----------



## fatoldschooler (Feb 7, 2012)

*Any thoughts of a price*

Is 500.00 to much???????


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 7, 2012)

fatoldschooler said:


> Is 500.00 to much???????






No it's a great deal, offer $400 since they think the basket is not original then it's a killer deal.


----------



## greenephantom (Feb 7, 2012)

It's pre-war too, that's neat.  I'm not nearly as familar with the pre-war stuff, so don't have too much to offer here.  Should have a shield shaped badge that says Cycle Truck on it.  I'm guessing the wheels have been replaced.  Front hub on these is special, very thick hub with axle that slides out.  Spokes should be heavy duty front and rear.  Stem looks like it might be a newer unit, is it smooth all the way up or does the top bulge out about an inch below the top?  Bulge near top is newer incorrect stem.  Pretty sure you can use any pre-war Schwinn guard on these, believe they used the feather style on the CycleTruck for this era. 

How much are they asking?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## fatoldschooler (Feb 7, 2012)

Asking 595.00....................I offered 500.00 and really was planning on using it for a trader.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 7, 2012)

I'd say that's a really fair price, especially considering it's an early one. Schwinn started them in '39 I believe. Even if it has some incorrect parts, that's a good find with lots of potential for someone.


----------



## REC (Feb 7, 2012)

fatoldschooler said:


> Asking 595.00....................I offered 500.00 and really was planning on using it for a trader.




You offered..... They did what?


Yeah, it has some wrong parts, but the frame, plate and fork are there. The basket is right as well. All in all, it doesn't look bad. The stems can get pricey, as can some of the other stuff. I'd take it. Did you get the serial number by chance?

REC


----------



## how (Feb 7, 2012)

I would dish out 500 for it in a minute

I am looking for one,,I will find one,,first decent one for 500 Ill grab it


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 7, 2012)

*Cycle truck*

I drove from kansas city to st. louis to look at the bike(260 Miles). It was nearly a year ago.  Do yourself a favor and walk on by. It's got all wrong parts and has had the frame repaired poorly. The people at the shop know nothing about it and the bike owner is a nice guy just not to well informed and thinks he is. Let me know if i can be of any help.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 7, 2012)

*cycle truck*

it's 







REC said:


> You offered..... They did what?
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has some wrong parts, but the frame, plate and fork are there. The basket is right as well. All in all, it doesn't look bad. The stems can get pricey, as can some of the other stuff. I'd take it. Did you get the serial number by chance?
> ...




it's mostly wrong.. has the wrong basket,wheels are worksman,stem is also aftermarket and are $20. new it's not schwinn seems like the crank was also wrong. I have had 7 cycletrucks in the last year and still have a schwinn and roadmaster plus a schwinn frame. By far not any expert but after a 500 plus mile trip i was pretty disapointed I think he was going to take $450 or $500.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 7, 2012)

ZOOK said:


> it's
> 
> it's mostly wrong.. has the wrong basket,wheels are worksman,stem is also aftermarket and are $20. new it's not schwinn seems like the crank was also wrong. I have had 7 cycletrucks in the last year and still have a schwinn and roadmaster plus a schwinn frame. By far not any expert but after a 500 plus mile trip i was pretty disapointed I think he was going to take $450 or $500.


----------



## REC (Feb 8, 2012)

ZOOK said:


> ZOOK said:
> 
> 
> > it's
> ...


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 8, 2012)

*basket*

There is nothing wrong with the basket. It is just not a  cycletruck basket. This was just my 2 cents. I wish you the best of luck if you buy it. Again after making my 500 plus mile trip I was glad to walk away. I don't think it would even part out for the price.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Feb 8, 2012)

ZOOK said:


> There is nothing wrong with the basket. It is just not a  cycletruck basket. This was just my 2 cents. I wish you the best of luck if you buy it. Again after making my 500 plus mile trip I was glad to walk away. I don't think it would even part out for the price.




LOL I bet you $1000 I would easily make $1000 out of it in parts.


Just sayiN


----------



## CycletruckLarry (Oct 30, 2014)

*Cycle Truck*

Is there someone out there considered the Cycle Truck guru? Matthews? Martella? Peters? Gertie is gone. If anyone knows of someone who might fit this bill let me know. My mentor Mark Smith has basically 'retired' from the bike circle. I have a few questions not easily answered. The forums seem to have more questions than answers.

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2014)

CycletruckLarry said:


> Is there someone out there considered the Cycle Truck guru? Matthews? Martella? Peters? Gertie is gone. If anyone knows of someone who might fit this bill let me know. My mentor Mark Smith has basically 'retired' from the bike circle. I have a few questions not easily answered. The forums seem to have more questions than answers.
> 
> Thanks




How about asking the questions and give us a try? V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 30, 2014)

Neet looking bike. I know little about cycle trucks but if you like it and can afford the $450-500 I would buy it. I like my two Schwinns but find Schwinn peoole to be crazy picky about correct parts. Have fun and ride.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 30, 2014)

*looks mostly complete*

wrong pedals, seat, chain ring, basket looks right ,you can compare with mine


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 30, 2014)

I have owned several Schwinn cycle trucks and a Roadmaster.
 What are your specific questions?


----------



## fattyre (Oct 31, 2014)

*The Load Ranger*

Anyone ever seen a Ranger version?  Just got this one and its seems kinda unique. Looking forward to fixin it up a bit!

Ser. # F97536  


Also, I'm a computer novice and can't figure out how to rotate photos.  Sorry.


----------



## JKT (Oct 31, 2014)

I have one with the same head badge !! I've never seen another until yours... mine is E84992


----------



## fattyre (Nov 1, 2014)

*Hurry Up*



JKT said:


> View attachment 176807I have one with the same head badge !! I've never seen another until yours... mine is E84992




Sweet!   Most ironic head badge ever.  Especially the way mine is geared right now!  

What kind of chain guard dose yours have?  I'm not sure if mine is right or not.  There are no marks anywhere else from another chain guard.  But all the pre war ones seem to have the Schwinn one.  

What length are your cranks?  I read somewhere that cycle trucks had shorter cranks.  Is that true?  Mine have been switched and I'd like to find a somewhat correct pre war crank and sprocket. (along with pedals, grips and the correct front fender strut.)

Do you know what the original paint Scheme of yours was?  Ranger or Schwinn?


----------



## JKT (Nov 1, 2014)

*hurry up*



fattyre said:


> Sweet!   Most ironic head badge ever.  Especially the way mine is geared right now!
> 
> What kind of chain guard dose yours have?  I'm not sure if mine is right or not.  There are no marks anywhere else from another chain guard.  But all the pre war ones seem to have the Schwinn one.
> 
> ...




this was the first cycle truck I ever bought. then found out it wasn't as correct as I thought. it had a post war Schwinn chain guard on it that I replaced with a prewar Schwinn guard ( now after seeing yours makes me wonder if it should have one like yours ??? ) I haven't been able to find any info about these... mine has a dog leg crank with a 22 tooth skip tooth Schwinn sprocket. the arms are 7" long, the same as my other cycle trucks. I've never seen a fender strut like the one on yours so it also makes me wonder if it might be correct ?? mine was repainted before I bought it so I don't know... after seeing yours I would believe it would have said Ranger like yours.


----------



## JKT (Nov 1, 2014)

*hurry up*



fattyre said:


> Sweet!   Most ironic head badge ever.  Especially the way mine is geared right now!
> 
> What kind of chain guard dose yours have?  I'm not sure if mine is right or not.  There are no marks anywhere else from another chain guard.  But all the pre war ones seem to have the Schwinn one.
> 
> ...




this was the first cycle truck I ever bought. then found out it wasn't as correct as I thought. it had a post war Schwinn chain guard on it that I replaced with a prewar Schwinn guard ( now after seeing yours makes me wonder if it should have one like yours ??? ) I haven't been able to find any info about these... mine has a dog leg crank with a 22 tooth skip tooth Schwinn sprocket. the arms are 7" long, the same as my other cycle trucks. I've never seen a fender strut like the one on yours so it also makes me wonder if it might be correct ?? mine was repainted before I bought it so I don't know... after seeing yours I would believe it would have said Ranger like yours.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a yellow cycle truck but with a Whizzer motor in it (bigger belly).  Can you imagine anything more dangerous?  You should look up ET posters on the internet.  Remember he rode in a bike basket made to look like this bike. 
      You could put your wife in the basket and bring the bike up to speed.  Then ask her if you can buy more bikes.  Teeter the marriage.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a yellow cycle truck but with a Whizzer motor in it (bigger belly). Can you imagine anything more dangerous?  Look up E.T. posters and you will see that he rode in the basket of a bike made up to look like this one.  Put your wife in the basket, get it up to speed and ask her if you can buy more bikes. Teeter the marriage.


----------



## bahamasgeorge (Nov 2, 2019)

fattyre said:


> *Hurry Up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if you still are on this thread but I have one of these badges....mead cycle co.  HURRY CYCLE....and it's mint


----------



## bahamasgeorge (Nov 2, 2019)

Not sure if you still are on this thread but I have one of these badges....mead cycle co. HURRY CYCLE....and it's mint


----------



## JKT (Nov 3, 2019)

bahamasgeorge said:


> Not sure if you still are on this thread but I have one of these badges....mead cycle co. HURRY CYCLE....and it's mint



PM sent on your badge..


----------



## vincev (Nov 3, 2019)

ZOOK said:


> *Cycle truck*
> 
> I drove from kansas city to st. louis to look at the bike(260 Miles). It was nearly a year ago.  Do yourself a favor and walk on by. It's got all wrong parts and has had the frame repaired poorly. The people at the shop know nothing about it and the bike owner is a nice guy just not to well informed and thinks he is. Let me know if i can be of any help.



what was repaired on the frame ??


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Mar 30, 2020)

Hol


rustystone2112 said:


> *looks mostly complete*
> 
> wrong pedals, seat, chain ring, basket looks right ,you can compare with mine



 Hola I know someone who had one of those Mead Cycle style he sold it!


----------

